# Policy Changes & Slight Forum Restructuring



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2005)

You will notice a few new and rearranged forums on MT. We continue to try to improve your experience here.

 We have a few slight policy changes.

*Event Advertising:*
 Advertising of events, IE posting of flyers will only be allowed in the "Seminars, Camps, Events & Tournaments" forum. We are doing this to centralize all event announcements, and cut down on some of the clutter in the discussion areas.
 What does this mean?
  All members are welcome to post the event notices there. Notices posted elsewhere will be moved to this forum without notice.

 Exceptions:
 Notice was posted in response to a request for information.
 Notice is posted into an existing "notices" thread.


*Product Notices:*
 Product notices are welcome in the ProShop forum. If you would like to announce your new product, please submit a properly layed out Press Release to editor@martialtalk.com and we will be happy to post it for you in the News forum.  Product announcements posted within the discussion forums will be removed or moved at staff discression.

 You may answer questions about your products in threads started by others. If someone for example says "where can I buy "x", you are welcome to mention yourself if applicable. You may not however start a thread that says "Jack Spratt now carrying wigglywham training noodles" or similar.


 It is our hope that these minor changes will allow more high content discussions to flow, without too much "noise". We will be phasing this change in over the next week or so, in order to better work out any kinks, and ease the transition for our members.

 Thank you.


----------

